# Incision vaginal band



## ppenner (Jan 18, 2012)

Would someone help me code incision of vaginal band.
My doc just made a 1.5 vertical incision and did suture.
Due to dyspareunia.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2012)

ppenner said:


> Would someone help me code incision of vaginal band.
> My doc just made a 1.5 vertical incision and did suture.
> Due to dyspareunia.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Without an op report to verify, look at 57000 which is basically an incision in the vaginal wall with exploration of the area and then suturing.


----------

